# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات (it)

## Mahsa.Nzr

مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات (IT)

هدف
در هزاره سوم، فناوری اطلاعات یا IT به عنوان عمده ترین محور تحول و توسعه در جهان منظور شده است و دستاوردهای ناشی از آن، آن چنان با زندگی مردم عجین گردیده که روی گردانی از آن، اختلالی عظیم در جامعه و رفاه و آسایش مردم به وجود می آورد.
برای مثال، کامپیوتری شدن بسیاری از امور جاری مردم، انجام بسیاری از کارهای روزمره بانکی با استفاده از اینترنت و شبکه های ارتباطی در منزل و خانه?ها، آموزش الکترونیکی و مجازی و عدم نیاز به حضور در کلاسهای درس، توسعه و ترویج تجارت الکترونیکی از نتایج و دستاوردهای فناوری اطلاعات است؛ عواملی که هر چند، در مراحل اولیه رشد و تکامل قرار دارند، اما در همین حد نیز در رفاه و آسایش انسان نقش بسیار مهمی دارند.
از همین رو امروزه تمامی کشورها در زمینه فناوری اطلاعات و عمومیت بخشیدن به آن در جامعه تلاشی پیگیر دارند. در کشور ما نیز برای تربیت نیروی متخصص و کارآمد در زمینه IT و حرکت سریع در این عرصه، رشته IT در دانشگاهها و مرکز آموزش عالی ارائه می شود.
ماهیت
فناوری اطلاعات یا IT که مخفف Information Technology می باشد، رشته ای است که تمام رشته های دانشگاهی را می تواند پوشش دهد. منتها از نظر عملیاتی یک رشته میان رشته ای بین کامپیوتر و صنایع برق است که در این میان امور مربوط به تولید، پردازش، نگاهداشت و عرضه اطلاعات به مباحث کامپیوتری مرتبط می شود، بحث های مدیریت اطلاعات و فرآیندهای آن از سلسله بحث های رشته صنایع و رشته برق است و به خصوص گرایش مخابرات، انتقالات مرتبط با اطلاعات و داده ها را بر عهده دارد.
IT ابزاری است که امروزه در تهیه ، توزیع و به کاربری اطلاعات نقش بزرگی را بر عهده دارد. برای مثال ، در امر آموزش، IT مجموعه ای ابزاری از سخت افزاری، نرم افزاری و نیروی انسانی است که کمک می کند تا علم و دانش با بهترین کیفیت و کارآیی در هر زمان و هر مکان در اختیار همه قرار گیرد.از سوی دیگر بر خلاف آموزش سنتی ما که یادگیری با تکیه بر حس شنوایی است، IT زمینه ای را فراهم می آورد تا چشم و گوش 50 هزار Bit کامپیوتری است در حالی که ضریب انتقال از طریق چشم و گوش 4 میلیون و سیصد هزار Bit کامپیوتری است. در واقع IT امروزه با تغییر در نحوه انتقال اطلاعات و ایجاد مدارس و دانشگاهها مجازی، فضای آموزشی دنیا را تغییر داده و تأثیر بسیار زیادی بر آن گذاشته است.
به عبارت دیگر IT استفاده بهینه از اطلاعات برای کاربردهای مختلف است یعنی متخصص این رشته باید بتواند اطلاعات را جمع آوری، دسته?بندی و پردازش کرده و به موقع از آن استفاده نماید. از همین رو کارشناس این رشته باید مبانی کامپیوتر را بلد باشد. به عبارت دیگر هسته اصلی کارشناسی این رشته بهره وری به موقع و صحیح از اطلاعات است. دانشجوی IT باید دارای اطلاعات جنبی در زمینه های مختلف باشد. برای مثال، فردی که می خواهد از این تکنولوژی در تجارت الکترونیکی استفاده کند. باید مدیریت بداند یا فردی که می خواهد از IT در آموزش از راه دور بهره ببرد، باید با روشهای آموزش آشنا باشد.

توانایی های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه
با توجه به ماهیت میان رشته ای مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات، دانشجوی این رشته لازم است که به دو مبحث علوم مدیریت و کامپیوتر علاقمند باشد. همچنین باید در ریاضی توانمند بوده و قدرت تجزیه و تحلیل خوبی داشته باشد. زیرا به گفته الکساندروف ، ریاضی دان و فیلسوف معاصر شوروی ، علم ریاضی کاربرد فراوانی در سایر دانش ها، صنعت و در همه زمینه های مربوط به زندگی بشری دارد. این رشته در حال حاضر از بین داوطلبان گروه آزمایشی ریاضی دانشجو می پذیرد اما بسیاری معتقد هستند که رشته IT باید از بین داوطلبان هر 5 گروه آزمایشی دانشجو بپذیرد و آزمون این رشته باید به صورت نیمه متمرکز برگزار گردد تا علاقمندترین و مستعدترین داوطلبان وارد این رشته گردند. داوطلبانی که پیش از ورود به دانشگاه، با کامپیوتر آشنایی داشته و در این زمینه توانمند باشند.
وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر
این رشته در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد نیز دانشجو می پذیرد.
آینده شغلی و بازار کار
اینجا یک شهر الکترونیکی است. شهری که آموزش، تفریحات، خرید و فروش و بخش قابل توجهی از ارتباطات آن الکترونیکی می باشد. در این شهر، فارغ التحصیلان IT حضوری فعال دارند. زیرا از سوار شدن به مترو و تاکسی، تا خرید از فروشگاهی که در آن فروشنده ای حضور ندارد، به صورت الکترونیکی صورت می گیرد.
این تصویری از آینده تمامی کشورهای جهان از جمله کشور ایران است. تصویری که بیانگر وجود فرصت های شغلی فراوان برای فارغ التحصیل IT است. البته یک مهندسی IT نه تنها در آینده، بلکه در حال حاضر نیز فرصت های شغلی فراوانی دارد.
پیش بینی وضعیت آینده رشته در ایران
در حال حاضر وزارت بازرگانی در پی آن است که سیستم تجارت ایران را مثل کشورهای پیشرفته، الکترونیکی کند. این پروژه بسیار پیچیده است و نیاز به تعداد قابل توجهی متخصص IT دارد. تا جایی که اگر تمامی دانشجویان ما وارد بازار کار شوند. باز هم پاسخگویی نیاز این پروژه و پروژه های مشابه نخواهند بود. حتی در کارهایی ساده تر مثل مکانیزه شدن سیستم یک اداره، نیاز به متخصص این رشته است. به عبارت دیگر در حال حاضر، هم چیز به سمت IT پیش می رود و به همین دلیل فارغ التحصیلان این رشته اگر توانمند باشند، بیکار نخواهد ماند.

----------


## Parniya

___________________
منبع:سایت قلم چی

----------


## saeid sharifzade

ببخشید سه سوال دارم خواهش میکنم جوابمو بدید :
برای قبولی آی تی صنعتی اصفهان نوشته حداکثر رتبه 7000 هست ولی نوشته هر درس باید از ده تا سوال به 5 یا 6 تا سوال جواب داد درصورتی که اگه از هر ده تا سوال به 5 تاش جواب بدیم رتبمون 2000 میشه نه 7000 .  میشه یکی حداکثر قبولی آی تی در دانشگاهای امیرکبیر و تهران و صنعتی اصفهان رو بگه ؟ ( خواهش میکنم خیلی خیلی برام مهمه )

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

> ببخشید سه سوال دارم خواهش میکنم جوابمو بدید :
> برای قبولی آی تی صنعتی اصفهان نوشته حداکثر رتبه 7000 هست ولی نوشته هر درس باید از ده تا سوال به 5 یا 6 تا سوال جواب داد درصورتی که اگه از هر ده تا سوال به 5 تاش جواب بدیم رتبمون 2000 میشه نه 7000 .  میشه یکی حداکثر قبولی آی تی در دانشگاهای امیرکبیر و تهران و صنعتی اصفهان رو بگه ؟ ( خواهش میکنم خیلی خیلی برام مهمه )


سلام
من فقط میدونم رشته ای تی دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان تا2000 امسال گرفته منظورم از 2000حالا یه 10 تا یا 100تابیاد روش هم هست دقیقا نمیدونم ولی همه تو همین مایه رتبه هستند!!!!

----------


## saeid sharifzade

ببخشید ولی از چه منبعی این حرفو میزنید ؟ من پارسال دیدم چارک پایین رتبه مورد نظر برا قبولیش 2800 هست امسال دیدم تو سایت کانون اونجا نفرات قبول شده ی کانون رو میزنه یکی با رتبه ی 3800 هم قبول شده و توی همین تاپیک مهسا خونم عکسی که از سایت کانون گذاشته نوشته چارک پایینش تا 7000 هست من کاملا گیج شدم .

----------

